# Brand new to the list



## qpens (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,
I'm brand new to this list and found you guys after doing a google search. The repair work that I do is not on small engines (I restore vintage fountain pens), but I'd like to learn to repair the gas engines. Can anyone recommend a general video for me to buy and watch... I seem to do better when I see something done rather than read about it. Is there such a thing? I have a Sears riding mower, string trimmer, leaf blower and an MTD edger. I find it very frustrating when the trimmer and blower won't start or start and stop. The edger runs but seems to speed up and slow down alternatingly.
Sorry for all of the newbie questions.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the edger, is it a tecumseh engine? or briggs?


----------

